
Google Yanked My Chrome Extension This Sunday - gnicholas
https://medium.com/@BeeLineReader/google-yanked-my-chrome-extension-this-sunday-d9c481e285cb
======
gnicholas
TLDR: I got a 7-day warning related to my Chrome extension this Sunday. I
fixed the issue (added link to Privacy Policy) within hours, and Google then
strangely pulled the Chrome extension, saying that the time period had elapsed
and I hadn't fixed it.

This makes no sense, since it had been less than 1 day, and because I had
fixed the issue already. Has anyone else had an issue like this, or know where
to turn to get reinstated? I have 65k users, so this isn't some fly-by-night
operation...

